# Array drehen



## atots (8. Feb 2021)

Meine Aufgabe ist es ein Programm zu schreiben was einen Array bekommt diesen um 180 Grad zu dreht und ihn wieder ausgibt.

Danke für die Hilfe im Vorraus.


----------



## M.L. (8. Feb 2021)

"Zu-Fuss", mit Bibliothekshilfe,... ?   Ansonsten: https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/reverse-an-array-in-java/


----------



## VfL_Freak (8. Feb 2021)

Moin,


> einen Array bekommt diesen um 180 Grad zu dreht


so dass es auf dem Kopf steht ?? 😃 (sorry, die Frage musste jetzt sein 😁)

Poste doch mal Deinen bisherigen Ansatz (Code-Tags!!) und stell dann konkrete Fragen dazu !
VG Klaus


----------



## atots (8. Feb 2021)

habe leider noch gar keine Idee wie ich das Umsetzten soll 😓


----------



## MoxxiManagarm (8. Feb 2021)

atots hat gesagt.:


> habe leider noch gar keine Idee wie ich das Umsetzten soll 😓


Klick doch mal den Link von @M.L.


----------



## VfL_Freak (8. Feb 2021)

nehmen wir an, Du hast ein array der Länge n

dann kannst du beispielsweise den Inhalt von 0 bis n-1 auslesen und in ein neues Array gleicher Länge schreiben, wobei du
0 nach n-1 schreibst
1 nach n-2 usw.

Ausgeben einfach in einer Schleife mit array


----------

